# How can I force a tivo sw upgrade?



## enliteneer (Mar 31, 2003)

A week ago I purchased the InstantCake for a SA Tivo S2. It worked fine, I added a 250GB HD no problems, except that my usb 200M v2 network adapter is no longer supported.

Prior to the upgrade, my original 40GB hard drive recognized the usb network adapter fine.

The only difference I can tell (aside from the size) is that the original drive was running tivo sw version: 8.1-01-2-540, while the instantcake created a drive with version 7.2.0-oth-01-2-540.

My question is, is there any way to force tivo to upgrade the software to 8.1?

If not, does DVRUpgrade know about this compatability issue, and are in the process of working on a fix? Since they dont answer ANY support for DIY products, this might be null.

Finally, if theres no way to upgrade, and no 8.1 version of instantcake, would Hindsale's method work in copying my drive to 250gb setup?



Thanks!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The only thing you can "force" is a network connection. If it senses that you're using old software, it *should* upgrade it. Go to your network settings and connect.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> The only thing you can "force" is a network connection. If it senses that you're using old software, it *should* upgrade it. Go to your network settings and connect.


Catch22. He cannot force a network connection if his network adapter is not working properly...

You can connect to a phone line temporarily to force the update, or you can try another adapter to get the update.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

enliteneer said:


> Finally, if theres no way to upgrade, and no 8.1 version of instantcake, would Hindsale's method work in copying my drive to 250gb setup?
> Thanks!


IMO Hinsdale is VERY outdated and not really worth looking at anymore when upgrading an S2 or later box.

Check out the WeaKnees upgrade interactive site for instructions for upgrading your unit and a burnable .iso image file (NOT InstantCake, but mfstools.)


----------

